# Woooo Hoooo!!



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

:banana02:

CloverBud sent me an Ebay listing for a Kromski Sonata. Barely used (new just 2 months ago), walnut stain, with the travel bag and a 72" niddy-noddy for a Buy It Now price of $500. (New-new is $540 for wheel, $120 for bag & $19.50 for niddy)

I may have been able to get it a bit cheaper if I let the auction run, but then again, it ended late at night so I probably would have lost the auction.

Now to sell the Ashford Traditional and antique Irish saxony. ...

:sing:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Great find!

Did we get pics of the Irish Saxony? Or did you just tease us.........

Nvm, I found the pics. Hope a fiber junkie, um, artist snaps it up soon.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Sweet! Photos are needed when it arrives...


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Good deal! Just for future reference though, the new price is $520 for clear finish, $540 for walnut finish and those prices include the bag. 

You're going ot love your Sonata!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You're right Deb - Walnut stain $540 includes bag. Still, I get free shipping and they're throwing in some wool also (wool makes such a nice packing material!)

Here's pics from the ebay listing:



















I've been lusting for a Sonata since I took a test spin on one last month.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

You got it!?!?!?!!?!?

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm tellin' y'all, this is Blessings Week!!

Amazing G is the proud shepherdess of a flock of one sweet little Columbian/Rambouillet ewe lamb (black!), my brother got 2 incredibly pedigreed Morgan mares (one in foal) given to him, and I rehomed my quartet of runner ducks, much to DH's delight.

And now this!!

I'm so happy for you!! It's beautiful. I hope it spins as nicely as the one you test drove. I can't wait to see it. The word here is that you'll have some Columbian/Rambouillet hogget fleece to spin on it next spring.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

SWEET!! Rambo cross is going to be an awesome fleece!

I told Paul about Doug's Morgans. When I first told him, I mistakenly said mustang and he didn't seem too excited. I told him I thought he would be more excited about Morgans and he perked right up and told me I had originally said mustang.

When I got home tonight I must have had a canary-eating grin on my face. Paul says, "You got a package today - it must be wool - you have the fiber look again." 

"Um, not quite - you know that wheel I told you about last month?" 

"You found one for a screaming deal?"

"Not a screaming deal, but less than new price."

"$400?"

"How about $500 and free shipping, fiber and a niddy noddy"

"What do you need a niddy noddy for?" (He makes all mine)

Then he gives me a big hug and tells me I deserve it.

I love that man of mine!!! He's something very special.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

It sure is a beauty Cyndi, how does it spin?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Deb,
It will be here Thursday. I spun on one at the fiber fest last month and it had great action. I sat down with her and found my 'zen' spot immediately. I can't wait!

I ordered a jumbo bobbin assembly today. By the time I get a couple bobbins filled, the jumbo will be here!


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I read your post wrong, I thought that Paul told you that you had a package........he was only guessing because of your grin, right?

It is a beauty, I hope you love it as much as I love my Reeves.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I _did_ have a package ... it was from a fiber swap I was in on another forum


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

You know the fiber police are going to come knocking on your door any day. :lookout:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

As long as they have fiber to swap, I'll let them in!!!


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh Cyndi, I am so happy for you and the teensy-ist bit jealous. I have been drooling over a Sonata. However, I couldn't afford one right now unless it was less than that. Of course,t hat's my own fault because I just can't stop buying sheep. Now I'm just back to happy for you!

Happy, happy spinning!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Flannel, If it wasn't for the extra tax check, I wouldn't have been able to afford it right now. I told myself that I would wait until the Traditional & Irish wheels were sold, but ...

I still need to sell those wheels so we can get extensive electrical work done at the farm.

(I ordered the jumbo flyer for it yesterday .....)


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Very nice--thanks for the pics!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, it's Thursday and my wheel is supposed to be delivered today









but it got delivered Yesterday instead!!!



















you can see on the lazy kate just how much the 'used' wheel was used - less than 2 bobbins worth.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

And what I spun up on it last night


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welllllllll? How do you like it? You know I'm chomping at the bit here Cyndi :sing:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The treadle has a faster action than my Traveller - to be expected since the wheel has a larger diameter, so I treadle slower (which I find more relaxing).

It is sooooo smooth!

love, Love, LOVE it!!!


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice

Sounds like it suits you and what you were looking for .... congrats!


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

The wheel is beautiful! But, I LOVe the stove behind it. Is it a working stove? It's gorgeous. 

And, I LOVE the rug the wheel is sitting on too. Did you make the rug???


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes and yes.

The stove is a working Montgomery Ward, circa 1930-1932 complete with warming oven and reservoir (or however you spell that word!) Her name is Abigal and yes I cook on her in the winter.

It replaced 'Grace', a woodburning Oak style parlor stove that would have you opening the windows she got the place so hot!

One of these years, my non-electric kitchen will be built on to the existing kitchen and Abigal will reside in there with Grace coming back in to heat the house proper

I made the rug about 4 years ago. Dawndra from this list showed me how to twine a rug on a frame loom. It's made from fabric strips and is heavy duty.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Dawndra from this list showed me how to twine a rug on a frame loom.


Ooh! Ooh! That sounds like a Homesteading Weekend Topic! (purty please!)

I plan on giving a class on big, squishy hugs. :grouphug:

Oh, yeah...is the Traveler jealous? Lonely? Replaced? Plotting the Sonata's demise?

Or, like children, do they each hold their own special place in your heart?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Actually, Dawndra taught me at the 2nd Annual Spoon River Homesteading weekend held the weekend after our first Homesteading Day when Carla Emery was here. I followed Carla & Don down to Tim & Wendy's place.

First Carla, then Wendy, made me promise to keep the Homesteading Weekend going (Tim & Wendy are about 2 hours south of me). I wasn't going to because of the Spoon River Weekend.

The Traveller is NOT jealous. I have a special slightly greasy grey BFL carded with highlights of blue and turquoise that is being spun for mittens for me. I spun as much on the Traveller as I did on the Sonata. sonata is spinning some old roving I got with her (very pretty - black, mulberry & brown merino) while Traveller gets my personal batts. 

Tonight, I carded up a bunch of batts (including a Batt Ugly - remnents of past bat making carded together). I already pulled that into roving - pretty cute actually, some grey BFL, moorit shetland, white silk, red merino, blue & turquoise mill ends, some orange, a bit of moss green.... it's interesting
That Octobor, Carla died and in the spring Wendy (not quite 30) joined her. You better believe we'll have a Homesteader's Weekend every year.

Back to twining - bring yourself down an old picture frame about the size of a placemat - I think Paul has finishing nails. We'll get ya going


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Cool! I have a frame down in the basement, and if I can't find it I'll grab one at the dollar store.

How do I prepare the fabric? I have a stash I can start working on ahead of time.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Nice wheel, Cyndi. Congrats


----------

